# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  apa penyakitnya yach?

## setia_budi

Dalam 1 minggu ini, 3 dari 4 koi yg saya beli di pasar (uk sek 20cm) mati satu persatu, keliatannya ga ada keanehan di sirip atau badannya, kira2 kenapa yach? soalnya ikan2 koi lain (yg ukurannya lebih kecil) sehat2 aja, dan sejak saya beli tidak pernah ada yang mati. Sebelumnya hanya ikan komet dan beberapa koki yang mati, tapi sudah cukup lama. Apa karena kualitas ikannya yang kurang bagus yach? Emang salah gw sih, cari ikan yang murah....sebagai catatan, ikan2 lain saya beli di karapitan dan waas, hanya koi yg gedean yg beli di pasar pagarsih.
NT : Sekarang ada satu lagi ikan koi yang keliatannya udah menunggu ajal, dah lemes banget,masih bisa diselametin atau mendingan langsung dibuang aja yach,barangkali nular ke yang laen.

----------


## adrie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adrie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

